# You and Apple history



## chevy (Jan 12, 2002)

Tell us how you fit with Apple history


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 12, 2002)

I have seen twice an AppleII in reality. I have some historical material but not the real thing. I owns an other computer that has maybe historical value, an IBM AT. A museum in Brussels?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 12, 2002)

Started using Apple IIs in elementary school... owned my first computer, Apple IIgs in 8th grade... owned my first Mac by 10th grade. It was a IIcx.

Well anyhow... I still have all my Apple IIgs software and its fun to play some of it with the IIGS emulator.  Memories.

Admin


----------



## RacerX (Jan 12, 2002)

In high school I was a jock, so I didn't think about computers to much (so I missed out on the whole Apple ][ thing back then), I took a couple years off from school to train and run open (I was a sprinter/hurdler and was luck enough to run against some of the best people ever), and then when I was in college I was doing Mathematics that you couldn't really use computers for. About 1989 I saw a program called "Theorist" which could do differentiation, integration, and graphing of surfaces. And it was Mac only! It wasn't long before I dumped my Mac SE for a Mac SE/30 (I needed the FPU to run this app) and I haven't been able to look at any other type of computer the same way since.

And yes I still have that program, it runs great on my Quadra 950!

As for the old Apple II-series, I now have a IIc, but I haven't had time to get it up and running.


----------



## chevy (Jan 13, 2002)

Yeah, the IIc was a first exercice to make a minimal size computer. Not yet a laptop, but not so far from it.


----------



## ksv (Jan 13, 2002)

I love my ZX 81


----------



## chevy (Jan 13, 2002)

We have 2 Steve Woz who answered... lucky us !


----------



## ksuther (Jan 13, 2002)

OH NO! They're cloning them! Before long, well have 3 Bill Gates!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 13, 2002)

My mac history ?

well... It;s up and down 

In chronological order of first encounter:
Mac Plus
Apple IIe
Mac LC III
Mac Centris 650
Apple IIgs
Apple IIc
Performa 635CD
Power Mac 7500
Power Mac 8500
Power Mac G3 desktop beige
Power Mac G3 tower B&W
Power Mac G3 tower beige
Power Mac G4 tower



Admiral


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 13, 2002)

My first exposure to Apple computers was in 8th grade.  The school purchased 5 Apple II computers with monitors, disk drives, and printers.  I remember reading about it in the local newspaper, the total cost for the 5 computers was about $17,000.  I wanted one so badly but they were so expensive and my family could never afford that.  In the school library I always read the science periodicals, Science Digest, Scientific American, Popular Science (not a real science magazine), and Discover magazine.  I often saw advertisements for the Sinclair ZX81 which looked interesting, but required self assembly.  Popular Science ran an article about the Timex Sinclair 1000, the first assembled computer under $100.  So I went to Radio Shack for my birthday and my father purchased it for me.  Life was never the same.  I eventually purchased the 1016 16K RAM Pack, and the 1040 Printer.  After that I got the Timex Sinclair 2068, a Sinclair Spectrum clone, only it had a cartridge port, joystick ports, and a better sound chip, and a revised ROM.  A few years later when I was a senior in high school, I purchased an Apple IIgs Woz Limited Edition (the original), an 800K 3.5" drive, a 5.25" drive, color monitor, and ImageWriter Printer.  I still have all these computers, but the keyboard for the Apple IIgs no longer works and the printer died as well.  My first Macintosh was purchased in 1995: PowerBook 520c. My 2nd Mac is my current system listed in my sig.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 14, 2002)

You guys are older than dirt   just messing with ya!  I was not even born yet when the Apple ][ came out. ahahahahhaha


----------



## chevy (Jan 14, 2002)

My first daughter is born the same year as the Macintosh.

Yes, some people lived in the pre-personnal computer area. When you had to punch hole in cardboard to explain the computer what to do.


----------



## Nummi (Jan 15, 2002)

What is cardboard.  What is punching?  I did not think there was life before computers.  I thought they created us.


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *What is cardboard.  What is punching?  I did not think there was life before computers.  I thought they created us. *



Are you serious?


----------



## julguribye (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *My mac history ?
> 
> well... It;s up and down
> ...



Wow, that's a nice long collection. Do you still have all of them? If you do; i understand that you dont put them on your sig.


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *My mac history ?
> 
> well... It;s up and down
> ...



13 macs? Uh oh, you should better buy a new iMac when they ship


----------



## chevy (Jan 15, 2002)

No laptop ?


----------



## rezba (Jan 22, 2002)

It started in 1985, with
a Apple IIGS (I still have it, but where ?)
Then I worked on a MacPlus and owned a
MacSE30 in 1987, that I upgraded in SE40. I loved this one.
Then a MacIICX at work, a MACLC at home (what a ugly machine), 
a Quadra 650 at work,
a PowerMac 7200 at home (a ugly machine, but It was a gift) and a PowerMac8500/150 at work (now still running, upgraded with a G3/400),
then a dualG4 533 at work, and a dualG4 800 at HOME (I finally win..!)
I have a great collection of MacII CX and CI uc's, if someone interested !, and a very beautiful motherboard of a IICI (my first "graphic" machine) as an art object in my house.
Thanks to their builders. Amen.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow... I never knew that "Steve Wozniak" was such a common name...


----------



## funkyoucrew (Feb 12, 2002)

1984: Apple //c (I was 6 years old) running MousePaint etc...
1986: second hand Apple ][+ (released 1979)
1991: Macintosh LC
1993: Macintosh LC 475
1996: second hand Macintosh Quadra 800
1998: second hand Powermac 9600/300
1999: Powermac G4 (pci graphics)
2000: Powermac G4 Cube
2002: second hand Macintosh Plus (BEIGE Mac Plus [not the grey one] with the original Macintosh team signatures inside! 1MB, system 0.97, finder 1.0)

that's all folks!


----------



## Wickedkitten (Feb 18, 2002)

I started out with an Apple IIE when I was about 7 in 1985, favourite thing to do on it was go through the tour and then play lemonaide stand. I don't remember the exact details but my dad had some srt of external hard drive for it but it didnt work so he ended up taking it back. In school we had Apple IIE computers and spent most of the time either trading games with mates, writing games in Basic or showing the teacher how to get things to run on it. In Primary 6 we learned how to use Logo on a mac and about 3 weeks into the course I knew more than the teacher did and was semi teaching the class, around that time we got an Apple IIc that was mine and mine alone and I'd have to use The Print Shop to make signs for school and then my mum at home from her work using the trusty ol Apple Imagewriter printer lol. Around that time my dad got a packard bell and I moved on into the pc world where I stayed firmly put until last year when my bf got a g4 cube. Now I'm kinda straddling the fence between OSX and XP. Normally he's on the cube unless he wants to play a game on the xp box and then we switch.


----------



## Boyko (Mar 8, 2002)

Not that it matters much:

My first "mac" was an Apple ][e at Middle School - I think they were obsolete even then.  The teacher there was an idiot - and even though I wasn't a computer geek back then like I am today, I could tell something was wrong.  She insisted that we type with two spaces after a period, a habit that I keep to this day, even though the typographical standard is *one* space - I'd love to break it but I just can't.  

Anyway, my next experience with a Mac was at the Macintosh Lab at High School - I worked for the paper from time to time and they used Macs.  I believe these were Quadras or early PowerMacs... I didn't like them.  They would freeze up on me, often, and run out of memory quickly.  This really colored my perceptions of the Mac right up until OSX so when I got my own computer, it was PC until just recently...  

Next experience was with the computer labs at my first college.  I believe these were PowerMacs - I didn't like them - same problems as the Quadras, I believe.  But they *did* look cooler than the Win3.1 machines that the school was using (this was about 1998, so you could tell that they were a bit behind the times)  

I had to take a class in Java programming my sophomore year - and we couldn't use Windows (because 3.1 didn't have support for Java).  We had a choice of using X-Term on a Mac or using a Solaris machine - I prefered the Solaris, actually, and started experimenting with Linux on my PC.

I saw the new Imacs and found them aestetically pleasing, but A) they were Macs (and prone to crashes as before), and B) there was no way to transfer media except through a modem!  Even now, CD-RWs are a requirement for me.  

It wasn't until I got a chance at System 9.1 (I had to use Macs for my Journalism Class) that I got an idea of the potential speed and power of these things.  They didn't crash on me (well, Netscape did, but Netscape is netscape.) and I liked what I saw.  I didn't have any trouble with having to use a Mac to get things done - finally, and those freezes seemed to be a thing of the past.

But it was still OSX that was the kicker for me - Unix underpinnings (what I liked about Solaris) with an OS that I didn't need to memorize tons of Linux commands for?  That's what sold me.  Even today the reason I don't use Linux is because it's horribly difficult to install/uninstall packages - as well as all the tarballing - I hate that.  And compiling... I'm a bit of a geek, but I don't want to spend 2 or 3 hours in front of my computer trying to understand how to install the word processing program when the report is due tomorrow!

That's my Apple Experience.

Brian.


----------



## pry3i (Mar 8, 2002)

1. quadra 660 av
2. beige g3 266 tower
3. powerbook pismo
4. LC II
5. Apple II ci
6. iceBook

next?

iLamp...


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 7, 2002)

and that was in kindergarden :-D then in 2nd or 3rd grade they got some early performas (but the teachers kept it to thems selvs till i was in 4th) then in 4th grade i got my first (real) computer a performa 6200 i loved that thing my two favorte games were sim city 2000 and Sim tower. then we skip to 6th grade where my school baught... p..c's... thats when i gave up on them. in 7th grade my mom got a G3 blue and white. and now i am on my iMac DV+ (what really made me happy is now in high school it's ALL macs and when ever a new model comes out we get at least one) but thats off topic and i am done rambeling now


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi _
> *You guys are older than dirt   just messing with ya!  I was not even born yet when the Apple ][ came out. ahahahahhaha *


Mom! Nummi is hogging the computer again for the stupid Mac OX x chat board!

He he! kids! 

My first Apple Experience was with the Apple II e. We wired 2 together with (localtalk?) cables and had this one really old substitute teacher convinced that the computer was talking to _him_. (He could not hear the kid on the other side of the room typing in the responses.) Turning would have been proud!

Older than dirt, indeed! that guy was a fossil!  

Near the same time we used ][e's I saw a Lisa, but we were not allowed to touch it because it was so expensive. ($10K or something)

After that I got a Kaypro DOS machine. I did not use an Apple until I saw a Classic. After that I stopped using the Kaypro and started begging my friends to let me use thier Classics. I lusted over the Classics in the Student Union, but could not afford on. ("Damn, why did I buyt that stupid Kaypro!")

It was not until a few years latter that I had regualr access to a Centris 650, and soon after I bough my very first Mac... a 7200. Since then I've had a B&W G3, and this new G4 867.


----------



## revgreg (Apr 11, 2002)

I've got quite a pile of Apple hardware laying around:

(2) Apple ][+'s (and a few extra motherboards)
(1) Apple //e
(1) Apple //c
(2) Apple //gs's (1 Woz signature model and 1 ROM 3)
(1) Mac SE
(1) Mac SE/30
(2) Mac IIci's
(1) Performa 6320
(1) Quadra 650
(1) Powermac 7300 (with a 300Mhz G3 daughterboard)
(1) G3 B&W
(1) Quicksilver 733

Let's not talk about the 6 Imagewriter printers, Appletalk routers, thinnet connectors, mice, keyboards and other stuff laying around.  All of my PC friends tell me when their employers are throwing out old Mac equipment and I, of course, end up giving it all a home!  Need a Revision C SCSI controller for an Apple II?  Drive controller?  Floppy drives?  Light pen for on-screen drawing?  Printer interface?  The list goes on - don't ask me why I keep the stuff!


----------



## BrianMalcolm (Apr 17, 2002)

My Order of Operations:

Apple ][e
Macintosh LC II (ya, it took us a while to upgrade)
Powerbook 190cs
PowerMac 6500
PowerMac G3 300 mHz (B & W)
iBook 500 mHz combo (White)

----

i still have all of these, and use the last two nearly every waking hour... hope to add a dual gHz to the family in a couple months... i've also snagged my grandma's old macs (mac classic and a powerbook 165)... oh, and the LC II has a ][e card in it, too... i LOVE how you can run the ][e portion of it at "normal" or "double" speed...


----------



## ieldib (May 1, 2002)

My First Comp.  that ive ever used and owned was a AppleIIGS  this was back when i was about 11   with the lack of software for those machines back then i  later found myself  switching to a 486  (pos)  wich was barely enough to run windows95   , so after  about a year and a half of using that machine  wich  ran only when it wanted too (and due to me needing something that will run some productivity software for my middle school purposes) i had my parents buy me a  pentium 233mhz mmx packard bell legend supreme wich was a 1905 and a complete pos my friends  166mhz pentium NEC  was much much faster then that pos packard bell i was using and  it wasnt much faster then the 486  in all honesty ,  so my senior year in high school i bought a 766mhz emachine  celeron equiped machine ,  this machine wasnt  bad at all   it ran windows without a hitch  (but windows  wouldnt run  without a hitch ofcourse  ) and  that is basically where i have done all of my linux/bsd experimenting   shortly after i decieded that i needed something  with some  kind of power  so i purchased a 1.33ghz amd athlon equipped with the then new  Geforce 3 card  soundblaster 5.1 platinium card and all kinds of goodies ,  and was running windows 2000 pro.  wich ran like crap for some reason it was very unstable so i damned AMD for it and  a month or so later amd  released a patch  concerning win2k and the  athlon processors  ,   either way i decieded that   i wanted full support of my hardware  (something  linux doesnt offer neither does freebsd)  and ever since then i was on the search for the perfect hardware/software   match  , 4 months later  i was playing with my friends  powermac and his  700mhz  g3  imac 256mb of ram and os 10.1  just upgraded  man i loved that machine ,  i loved the  Aqua Interface and most importantly i loved the Terminal!  ill never forget the first time i was greeted with this : "Welcome to Darwin!"   i thought all that  "Simplicity of Macintosh , Power and Stability of Unix" was just a marketing hype , so here iam today with my first mac


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (May 4, 2002)

I own (since new) a working Woz signature Apple IIgs, with 2 5.25" drives, 2 3.5" drives and an ImageWriter II.

History: AIIe (gone), AIIc (gone), AIIgs, Mac+ (gone), Mac IIcx (gone), Mac LCIII (gone), Quadra 605 (worked when I put it in the closet), revA iMac 233 w/ 333 daughterboard (running SETI), iMac 450 (running SETI), G4 2x800 (current).

I accumulated most of them over my years as a Mac systems consultant, and gave the 'gone' ones away when I retired.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheAppleDoctor _
> *I own (since new) a working Woz signature Apple IIgs, with 2 5.25" drives, 2 3.5" drives and an ImageWriter II.
> 
> History: AIIe (gone), AIIc (gone), AIIgs, Mac+ (gone), Mac IIcx (gone), Mac LCIII (gone), Quadra 605 (worked when I put it in the closet), revA iMac 233 w/ 333 daughterboard (running SETI), iMac 450 (running SETI), G4 2x800 (current).
> ...


Wow!

That, sir (... uh, doctor), earns you quite a bit of credibility for a first posting... Although I'm curious why about the other Mac forum that you link to in your profile. That may actually take away from your credibility. 

...I'm probably just jealous that you have such a complete Mac hardware history.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 13, 2002)

my second computer was an apple.. an apple //c with the 
monochrome monitor.  my first actually was an atari which
had a tape recorder for i/o writing crude "code" in basic.

god im a computer geek 

history
atari 1200xl
apple //c

(i strayed from the path) 
NEC 386 / 16 MHz
Zeos 486 / 100 MHz
Dell pentium ii / 300 MHz
Dell pentium ii / 266 MHz (laptop: still have it)

and now im back...
G4 Quicksilver 867 MHz


----------



## JonnyTrap (May 31, 2002)

I still love my good old Apple II c


----------



## TheAppleDoctor (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheAppleDoctor _
> *I own (since new) a working Woz signature Apple IIgs, with 2 5.25" drives, 2 3.5" drives and an ImageWriter II.*


And here it is, working today, with a successful self-test just printed.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 27, 2002)

When I was 5/6 (like1994/95) I bugged my parents a lot because I wanted a computer. We bought a performa 6300cd, that doesn't work anymore because I took it apart last year. In like 1998 we bought a 350mhz (bondi or blueberry, I'm not sure) slot-loading iMac. Then this year I got a 800mhz LCD iMac from My grandma, so that is my first "personal" computer.


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *and that was in kindergarden :-D then in 2nd or 3rd grade they got some early performas (but the teachers kept it to thems selvs till i was in 4th) then in 4th grade i got my first (real) computer a performa 6200 i loved that thing my two favorte games were sim city 2000 and Sim tower. then we skip to 6th grade where my school baught... p..c's... thats when i gave up on them. in 7th grade my mom got a G3 blue and white. and now i am on my iMac DV+ (what really made me happy is now in high school it's ALL macs and when ever a new model comes out we get at least one) but thats off topic and i am done rambeling now *


update: now i have an iBook: 500 mhz/64mb ram/10 Gig HD/cd drive (ok it's sad but it's ment for schjool and not games  .


----------



## Doraemon (Jul 1, 2002)

Look what I found:
www.theapplemuseum.com
Pretty cool site.

Anyway, my first Mac was a MacPlus. It didn't even have a HD, but it's still one of my favorite computers. 
I've played with the thought to pick an original Macintosh at ebay in near future. Or an Apple ][c.


----------



## dseltzer (Jul 5, 2002)

My Apple/Mac history:

*1978 - Apple II - Learned Apple Extended Basic and some machine code* 
*1984 - Mac 128 - upgraded to Plus, then an accelerator card, too!* 
*'bout 1987 - IIsi* 
*1993 (or so) Quadra 700 - still working* 
*1997 - 9500/132 - upgraded with Newer Tech G3 card 'bout '99* 
*1998 - Newton - still have it, too*
*2002 - Dual 1Ghz G4 tower (see below)*

*It/they just keep getting better and better !!!*


----------



## btoneill (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh the memories.....

I started programming on a nice Apple ][e back in 1984 with Apple BASIC. 

Have messed with Apple's off an on since then, but have never owned one until recently. OS X is the reason why I have an Apple now, and all my other computers have been sold. They finally came out with something that I could really use (I can't live without a command line). But, I have to say, programming on the ][e 18 years ago got me hooked on computers forever.


----------



## dseltzer (Jul 8, 2002)

I understand a lot of folks are coming to Mac because of OS X and the access to a Unix command line. Welcome back!


----------



## project_icecap (Jul 21, 2002)

I still have a bunch of LCs and they work fine,  I overclocked my LCIII and use it as an instant messaging terminal.  Works great.


----------



## earthshine (Aug 15, 2002)

I was an Apple //c user who viewed the arrival of the Mac with thinly veiled suspicion, as it portended future Apple ][ oblivion. It was given to understand that the Mac had arrived to save the planet. What ][ users were to do was unclear. I was a major Apple fan and wanted Apple to do well, but my parents weren't going to run out and buy a Mac to help the //c to do its job in a more user-friendly manner.

For me, what happened next was, basically, I lost nearly all interest in computing for many years. I used the //c well past 1990, not paying attention to anything going on past that. I really didn't care that Microsoft was conquering the computing universe. It was just wacked, but I figured that's how it's going and it sucks.

With the mid-90's and the demise of Apple Computer, Inc. a very real possibility, I almost took comfort in the fact that I had lost interest. Because even from my perch of non-engagement, I felt pretty horrible watching how things were going. My parents had bought a Windows box that I had helped them buy. I...helped...them...buy...a...Windows machine. That's truly an expression of clueless malaise.

One day, after having decided I'd achieved a relative state of financial health, and with the resurgence of Apple Computer an established fact, I went and bought, with what in retrospect seems an alarmingly high level of ignorance, a brand new PowerBook G3 233/32/2GB. It was the first computer I had ever bought. It was mid-March of 1999. Trust me, I was so proud, the fact that I didn't have the first idea of how to use a Mac was perfectly immaterial. I'd returned to the fold, from nowhere. (Some will call this bandwagon-jumping, but it's cool.)

Nothing in the past 3+ years has changed my view that Apple is a first-class company that makes a product that alone, inspires.

This stuff will always be the coolest. 

Mark...eshine.


----------



## dseltzer (Aug 16, 2002)

Mark...eshine,

Nice post, and even nicer you're so happy to be back in the Mac "fold." Obviously, you're far from alone in coming back, as it were, or renewing interest in Macs, and I must say, as a long time Mac addict and staunch supporter, It's gratifying to know the new crop of Macs, and OS X, are bringing in lots of folks.

I wanted to pick up on one thing you said, if somewhat whimsically and/or hyperbolically. You referred to Apple ][ and it's "followers" as being supposed to somehow change the planet. That somehow is obviously evolving and changing, but I believe it is absolutely real. Now, Apple can't really take credit for the overall change/s that is/are taking place, since we do, in fact, need computers, if for no other reason, just to handle the unbelievable amounts of information we generate. Computers, or something like them were inevitable, at least in my view. What's interesting and special about Apple (one of the things for me) is the way Apple products are fulfilling this part of human destiny. I think it's very like the way Disney changed the world, and he did indeed change culture in a major way. Unlike Wintel machines, which certainly perform the utilitarian tasks plenty well enough, Apples do it with such creativity and style as to be more than worthy of not only recognition, but high praise and humble thanks from we humans who need, use and enjoy them.

Certainly, there are times and places for mainly utilitarian devices, and ones we greatly need. But it is quite special and so very sweet that Apple gives us computing with such style, grace and elegance. I have nothing against Sparrows, and they are just as amazing in their own ways and any creature on the planet, but they just don't inspire the slack-jawed awe of an Eagle in full flight!

For me, it's not only fun to use and play with Apple products, but it's just darned exciting to be alive now and to be part of something that is so clearly, forcefully and elegantly shaping the human experience.


----------



## kevind (Sep 3, 2002)

Well, my parents bought an Apple II+ back when they first came out.  That spawned my interest in computers.  Without that, I doubt I would be as involved with computers as I have been.  I started programming them, and was lucky enough to win Apple Computer Clubs' programming contest.  They flew me out to Washington, D.C. (first time on a plane), and I got to meet and eat dinner with Steve Wozniak (my hero at the time).  Great experience.  As a result of -that- contest, I won a spanky new Apple IIgs and thought it was greater than sliced bread.  Wrote the AppleNET BBS software during high school, just for fun.  It was great to see some people using that software around the country.  Very exciting for me.  I was a true resistor to the whole Macintosh craze.  I loved the interactivity of the Apple II series.  But, I understand that not everyone wanted to program computers like me, or be able to tinker around with the code.  I was sad to see it go, since it was like being in a "family"... from the old Beagle Bros. software company (you guys rocked) to that screaming 1 mHz processor that did everything I needed it to do and then some.  Fond memories... Glad I got in on the ground floor... or at least the 2nd or 3rd floor...  I'm expecting my new dual 1-gigahertz Macintosh via FedEx today, but I still have my old Apple II.  - Kevin


----------



## macmikey (Mar 1, 2003)

My history starts with a Radio Shack (Tandy) TRS-80 with a memory expansion box. Then I got hired to teach computers at a school for art & design. There we had 8 Mac Pluses with 20 MB Apple Crate hard drives. We also had a gray scale scanner and a laserWriter II. Prior to the teaching part of my job, I had a 128k and a Fat Mac 512k to test with before the school decided to jump in with the Pluses.
After that, I did a gig doing Temp work supporting Macs. Here I had a temp job at a large insurance company that had just bought 2500 Portables! We supported them and the other Macs in the office: Mac II's, LC's, Pluses/SE's. 
The next computer I actually owned was a Mac IIcx. After that I have had (and still own) a Mac IIvx, Mac IIsi, PowerMac 7100-80, 7200-120, 7300-200, PowerBook 520c, Powerbook 540c, Powerbook 3400, Powerbook G3 WallStreet and Lombard,  2 PowerMac G3 B&W's, PowerMac G4 Cube (built from parts off Ebay!), PowerBook G4-400, PowerBook G4-500, PowerBook G4 667 (current Love) and (blech) a PC with AMD Athlon XP+1800/Win 2000Pro. I dont have the other PB G4's, but I do own every other Mac still.
Other than what I own, having worked as an Apple Systems Engineer and then owning my own Apple Retail store, I have touched on every single Mac ever made. 
I love Macs, have made my living on them and now my son is a web designer and troubleshooter who works on an iMac G4 15" and supports one of my clients Xserve server.

Peace,
Mikey


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macmikey _
> *My history starts with a Radio Shack (Tandy) TRS-80... *


At one point I actually worked at Radio Shack. We used to laugh when talking about the "old Trash 80". 

Looking back I realize the funniest part is that we were selling stupid WinDoze 3.1 machines which were not all that different. (My boss had the beta of "Chicago" which is what became Windows 95.) I was already a Mac user and was completely inept at selling (or even using) Windows 3.1.


----------



## Arden (Mar 4, 2003)

Lotta people are the Woz, amazing...


----------



## pds (May 2, 2003)

Hey neat! a poll that lets you choose more than one answer! Now I can anonymously let everyone know who I am!
  the woz


----------

